# Dragonfly in the dark (natural background)



## Actinometro (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Judobreaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Why not just use one topic?
Posting the same photo twice won't give you a lot more useful comments usually. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/253089-dragonfly-dark.html


----------



## 47ocean (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool. How did you find it @ night?


----------



## Actinometro (Aug 11, 2011)

Saw the reflex of it's golden wings  in a terrain next to my house under the public light.


----------



## Actinometro (Aug 11, 2011)

Judobreaker said:


> Why not just use one topic?
> Posting the same photo twice won't give you a lot more useful comments usually.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/253089-dragonfly-dark.html



Because I'm getting old and forgot I already posted it *LOL 

But I'm not a comments hunter !

Maybe you could guess what happened and let me know another way. No ?

Ok never mind !


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely shot, nice light.


----------



## Judobreaker (Aug 12, 2011)

Actinometro said:


> Judobreaker said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just use one topic?
> ...



No offense ment here, it just happens every now and again that someone is actually hunting for comments by posting it multiple times.
Sorry if I sounded a bit hard.


----------



## Actinometro (Aug 12, 2011)

No problem !
I know what you mean.
Just wanted to let you know what happened.


----------



## Farm4chorses (Aug 16, 2011)

Amazing photo!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a pretty df


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 18, 2011)

nice


----------

